# How many times you've used your email.



## Silas Woodruff (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi there, I'm here to talk a little about my adventures using my email to make different forum and game accounts.

I've got at least 25 different sites/games accounts over 5 different email addresses

How did it get to this ridiculous number?
Well like everyone else I used to be young, and somewhere between the age of 9 and 11 years, 9 being the age I got internet access, I've made lots of accounts on sites I really didn't need to and useless email accounts to boot, if I had only one at least it would had been all junk in one place.

2 years later at the age of 14 I've already started to feel I've made too much junk accounts, but didn't give it too much thought, I've updated stronger passwords with 2 numbers and 9 letters, albeit still the same password for everything, to all accounts in use at that time, definitively an update over using the password 123034 for everything , the first password my dad put on my PC .

At the age of 16, once again the thought of junk email accounts was upon me and new reinforced password were devised, this time, proper password consisting of random numbers, letters and symbols, which are written in  a notebook so I don't forget them, some important accounts were updated I've decided it was enough.

At 18 I've updated password on remaining accounts, well those that I could still remember, as most were no longer in use for well, a long time, I've forgotten about them.

Why all the password updates, why don't you delete your accounts?
Because most sites don't offer you the choice of deleting your own account and some that do, require you to go trough lengthy support tickets.

Now I've become rather paranoid about all the stupid times I've used my email address,


Why did I need:

4 kongregate accounts, stupid me, who need 4 accounts for the same site?
2 armorgames accounts, and here I go again.
Newground account, sight*, account I can't delete just for one game I barely played
Forge of Empires account... probably a lapse in judgement, wasn't worth my time
Battle.net account, again a whole account for one stupid game I've barely played
GamersGate account, wanted to buy a game but it was very hard, Steam to the rescue
Uplay account, a game required it, one game... sight* should had just used Steam
Origin account, probably another game, can't even remember why I made it
Newegg account, for fucks sake, they can't even deliver where I live, what was in my head?
Pr0n account...........What idiot makes a porn account when porn is free to view!?, this idiot.
and other accounts

From all those over 25 sites/games I probably only need 3. Google, Steam and one for my mmo, which is worth it because I'm playing, will probably regret it in the future when I get bored or it fails.

If anyone is interested my original email account used to get over 500 emails monthly 

So from all this I've learned to make an account only if I *really* need it and if there are no more popular alternatives.

-Steam replaces anything of the likes like Origin, Uplay or GamersGate.
-1 Kongregate or Armorgames account would had been enough, although, even that is up to debate as playing their games does not need account.
-Accounts for any kind of MMO,FPS or the like, most likely useless, that thing will die out or you will get bored eventually.
-If you can see it for free, give it a good thought before making an account, not referring only to pr0n here, I'm sure some of you watch free movies, and some sites that offer those movies give you the option to make an account, and for those that require you to make an account to watch, I'm recommending you to avoid them.

Well that's it, I've learned from my mistakes a lot, hope you do also.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 11, 2017)

I have 3 email accounts.

1. my cool one which is just my name and i use for important stuff.
2. Hotmail one for the taxman, social security etc.
3. Yahoo to which all the marketing and bullshit goes. (i.e. when i open an account anywhere.)


----------



## alucasa (Jan 11, 2017)

I got 3 e-mail accounts.

One is for business-only.
2nd one is for personal.
3rd is a garbage can - I use it when I happen to register at sites I know I won't be coming back.

Actually, my TPU e-mail is the 3rd one....


----------



## Halo3Addict (Jan 11, 2017)

I have several accounts of my own for various reasons

1) First email account I ever made, and it now my junk-mail account. Use it to register almost anywhere with fake information to boot, exceptions are online ordering.
2) More personal account. Any place I deem necessary to have my *real* information. (Gov sites, taxes, banking info, etc)
3) I had a mandatory school email, which I think is deactivated by now.
4) Job listing account. Important to know when they actually want to meet in person, but so much junk mail as well. I only use it when looking for jobs.
5) I also have a gmail account that I haven't used much yet. Thinking of making it another personal account to keep all my contact info.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 11, 2017)

I've got several Gmail accounts, altho my gaming one uses a small bug/exploit/feature in the way google handles the "+" symbol. I have a gaming account that has "+poe" for path of exile, "+mech" for mechwarrior. All those email come into my single primary games account, and are labeled/sorted into folders when they arrive. 
Then I have my personal ISP account, and a primary Gmail account for "other" stuff like Google Voice (which is finally getting an update!!) that I've had forever, and a google "Throwaway" account. Somewhere out there are a couple of old yahoo accounts, but I haven't logged in those for years, and they had an old password I haven't used for just as long, so I don't care about them. 
So... probably 15 accounts total? Plus my business account.... *sigh* there's always one more....


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 11, 2017)

"Sacred" Gmail account for my phone (I rarely give that out and get virtually no junk, though I get email for someone of the same name in the UK, lol)

Yahoo account 1 for all my junk, when I sign up or order something online, I have over _*140,000 unread*_ emails in that account.  I opened it in 1999

Yahoo account 2 for all my eBay buying selling
Yahoo account 3 for Craigslist buying and selling
Yahoo account 4 for when I was online dating

Hotmail account for some business and some junk (LinkedIn and Facebook notifications go there)


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 11, 2017)

2 Gmail accounts plus heavy use of the "+" alias function. Makes it much easier to organize your inbox, and it'll tell you if a site that you suscribed to gave your e-mail address away to third parties, in which case you could easily block the spam sent to said alias via filters.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 11, 2017)

Dethroy said:


> 2 Gmail accounts plus heavy use of the "+" alias function. Makes it much easier to organize your inbox, and it'll tell you if a site that you suscribed to gave your e-mail address away to third parties, in which case you could easily block the spam sent to said alias via filters.


I have come across a couple of game sites which don't recognize the "+" symbol, which is annoying. But when it works, it's a wonderful saver for me. I hate outlook, but use it at work for keeping up with changes for supporting my users. So, being able to check all my game email in one screen is nice 




Sasqui said:


> "Sacred" Gmail account for my phone (I rarely give that out and get virtually no junk, though I get email for someone of the same name in the UK, lol)
> 
> Yahoo account 1 for all my junk, when I sign up or order something online, I have over _*140,000 unread*_ emails in that account.  I opened it in 1999
> 
> ...



I always wonder at people who still use the "old-school" email services like hotmail and yahoo, or even aol... I guess I can't stand going to a page with all the "stuff" on a typical yahoo page... I like the cleaner look of a gmail account   Call me elitist!! heheh


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 11, 2017)

this is just some of my Gmail account... not counting ones i lost from the 90's and later. emails are like ex-girlfriends, they only perform a useful function a few times, then, you  forget about them ....and YES the hello kitty icon belongs to my main Email. And what?


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 11, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> I always wonder at people who still use the "old-school" email services like hotmail and yahoo, or even aol... I guess I can't stand going to a page with all the "stuff" on a typical yahoo page... I like the cleaner look of a gmail account  Call me elitist!! heheh



Agree, Yahoo is like a crappy hillbilly single family (20 person) yard sale.  No wonder they've gone to shit!  Hotmail is shit too, the interface is almost as bad as Yahoo.

They all were created years ago, too much work to unlink them, though I'd like to.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 11, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> this is just some of my Gmail account... not counting ones i lost from the 90's and later. emails are like ex-girlfriends, they only perform a useful function a few times, then, you  forget about them ....and YES the hello kitty icon belongs to my main Email. And what?



I discovered something that, for some ridiculous reason, tickles the hell outta me. You can set that logo for your account? To an animated gif...


----------



## Kursah (Jan 11, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> I always wonder at people who still use the "old-school" email services like hotmail and yahoo, or even aol... I guess I can't stand going to a page with all the "stuff" on a typical yahoo page... I like the cleaner look of a gmail account   Call me elitist!! heheh



1996 Yahoo Original here buddy! It's my junk email now. With the looming sale and splitting of Yahoo's resources between Verizon and other buyers, I'm curious how the email service will fare.
I have my Gmail account as my "main" personal email. Was one of the original invitees before GMail was publicly available to all.
I have my Hotmail account as a spare....unless it got deactivated from not being used.
I have my school O365 account that I use for professional and also forward to my Gmail.
I have my work email, which is well for work lol.
I have another couple service emails for Charter and what-not that I never use.


----------



## wiyosaya (Jan 11, 2017)

I have one real e-mail account, but use Sneakemail to anonymize my e-mail address for every account that I have. I probably have over 200 different anonymous e-mail addresses that all get forwarded to my real e-mail address. That way, if I get too much spam on any e-mail address, I can simply log into the account, provide a different e-mail address, and delete the e-mail address that is getting spammed. Saves a ton of inbox clutter.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 11, 2017)

Kursah said:


> I have my work email, which is well for work lol.



LOL, I forgot about that one.  Office 365 and they've finally made a mobile friendly interface for Android (After 6 years!)


----------



## Kursah (Jan 11, 2017)

My work is still on Exchange 2010, but we're an Microsoft Office 365/EOP service provider so hopefully one day we'll migrate! I use my Gmail app to access my Exchange email, works great!

Though I do like O365's OWA interface vs 2010's...BY FAR.


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 11, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> I discovered something that, for some ridiculous reason, tickles the hell outta me. You can set that logo for your account? To an animated gif...


Yep, and I love it!


----------



## Frick (Jan 11, 2017)

- Personal Gmail from back when you got invited
- TPU gmail
- Youtube Gmail
- Crap gmail
- Crap Hotmail
- Personal/professional Outlook.com
- Wordpress/for when I finally get creative which I totally will Outlook.com
- Work Outlook for webhost verification/Onedrive
- Work mail

So five I actually use. I don't get much mail though, but I'm setup for serious interaction should the day come.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 11, 2017)

3 Different Hotmail accounts 
A Gmail only cause i have  Android phones

if i need throw away email addressess not a problem


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 12, 2017)

8 for me 

1 gmail for my phone and regular mail and most of my games related registrations
4 other Gmail for when i did play EVE Online with 5 account at the same time 
1 hotmail/live/outlook for my familly contact and some professional mailing
2 Yahoo as ... "decoy" for shady website and spam prone "offer"


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 12, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> I discovered something that, for some ridiculous reason, tickles the hell outta me. You can set that logo for your account? To an animated gif...
> 
> View attachment 82947




 Oh really I didn't know that,  i'll have to try it out


----------



## flmatter (Jan 12, 2017)

one main one gmail and one for work    I have a yahoo one but that is mainly for spam and weeding out shady stuff  and like @Kursah  my gmail was one of the invites before anyone and everyone could have it.


----------



## chaosmassive (Jan 12, 2017)

2 accounts in hotmail, 1 account in gmail

1. for legal stuffs, banking, college, ISP registration ID
2. for forums, steam id, social media.
3. gmail for linked to phones, some junk registration for one-time / rare use only, basically all junk emails


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 12, 2017)

I have 3 
1x ISP for personal emails 
1x gmail for android, youtube or google services
1x hotmail for everything else


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 12, 2017)

I have one email. I don't need more. Sneakemail solves everything.


----------



## Silas Woodruff (Jan 12, 2017)

Wow, it's nice to know I'm not the alone when it comes to having multiple email accounts and getting junk on them.

In the future, I'll probably pull the trigger and delete my other email accounts and make 3 new ones:
-one for real life stuff
-one for games
-one for junk

Either that or one email and start using Sneakemail.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 12, 2017)

3 Hotmail accounts (hotmail, one of them my second email account I ever had, created in the 90s, also my personal name still available at the time without numbers) Use 1 everyday.
1 Yahoo account
2 Gmail accounts, 1 personal main email address. (created the first gmail account when google just started with gmail addresses, so I was able to create my name without numbers in it, use it everyday)

Actually a few more but never use those anymore.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Jan 23, 2017)

I have 3 gmail accounts
one for business
one for personal
and the last one for games


----------



## Frick (Jan 23, 2017)

You see, this is why you have many accounts.





One of the trash accounts.


----------



## Silas Woodruff (Jan 23, 2017)

From all the sites listed on that, I use only one, being yahoo mail accounts and they've been updated like last week.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 24, 2017)

just created a ProtonMail account


----------



## vega22 (Aug 30, 2017)

Frick said:


> You see, this is why you have many accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seems the list is up another 700 mil now :|

https://www.troyhunt.com/inside-the-massive-711-million-record-onliner-spambot-dump/


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 30, 2017)

I have 5 email accounts...

1. From yahoo in like 1998 (now my junk email)
2. My personal email is Gmail
3. My college email (Fwd to Gmail)
4. My OCF email (Fwd to gmail)
5. My freelance email (Fwd to gmail)


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Aug 30, 2017)

I’ve got five serious emails, and no idea how many junk emails.
Most of the junkers are Yahoo and Hotmail. Most are long since dead.  
I mean who still remembers their recovery information for a 15-20 year old email address? Especially the ones you made while drunk.


----------

